# Much Happiness



## LDUBS (Dec 17, 2019)

I was worried that my last fishing report drew so much traffic that Jim’s server was going to be overloaded. But not to worry. Most of the 53 views were Mrs Ldubs logging on as a guest (I had to bribe her).  

I have been looking for holes in the rain forecasts and managed to get out for what turned out to be a cloudy but otherwise fairly good day. Water temp was 55 deg’s. I was trolling basically in the top couple of feet with long set-backs. I managed five for the limit by 9 am. 

Catch a limit and there will be much happiness!!


----------



## Kismet (Dec 23, 2019)

OK.

Nothing personal, but I hate you.


:mrgreen: 

Ain't nothing better than broiled trout, some white rice, maybe a small crisp salad, and a cup of coffee after stretching those tired muscles from doing the labor of fishing.


Merry Christmas.


----------

